

RIAA wins court battle against LimeWire P2P service - whyleyc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/may/13/us-record-labels-limewire

======
whyleyc
"The RIAA has claimed they are owed up to $150,000 for every infringing work.
With millions of files in question, that number could become huge."

These guys need to get a new business model. Suing everyone is just becoming
tiresome.

